# RealVNC Connection Timed Out



## Ross L (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have just setup realVNC to be able to access my PC from my laptop when I am out and about. I have set it up and it will let me access my desktop when I am connected to the same router by going 192.168.2.3:20 in the viewer, but if I try and access via my mytitle.dyndns.org:5920 it is just throwing up the error failed to connect: Connection timed out (10060). I ran the test here: http://www.realvnc.com/support/portforward.html and it says that my installation is fine as it can detect it. I have forwarded the ports in my router (see attached) but it still is throwing up the same error. Any ideas? My router is the Belkin F5D8635-4v1 and it is set to update dyndns with my ip automatically.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check the connection at GoToMyVNC to see if you really have the ports open.


----------



## Ross L (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The result is:



> Checking you out at IP address "<removed my ip>"...
> 
> <removed my ip> is not responding on Display 0.
> 
> ...


Any ideas on how to fix this?

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, one thing is to use the standard port for VNC, 5900!


----------



## Ross L (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I switched back to 5900 and ran the test and got exactly the same response from gotomyvnc.com and I still cannot access my desktop 

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## Ross L (May 12, 2009)

There's been a change with my gotomyvnc.com result. This is the new result:


```
Checking you out at IP address "<removed ip>"...

<removed ip> is accepting connections on Display 0 (TCP port 5900).

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 1.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 2.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 3.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 4.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 5.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 6.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 7.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 8.

<removed ip> is not responding on Display 9.

Scan of "<removed ip>" is complete.

Hit 'reload' or 'refresh' in your browser to scan again.
```
Though I still can't connect  Still getting the failed to connect: Connection timed out (10060).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you tell me what the IP address is, I'll try to see if I get the password prompt from here, or what error it gives me.


----------

